# Dabney quote



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 8, 2005)

I was just reading some of Dabney's bio and got a chuckle out of this. It is a portion of a letter to Dabney's brother talking about his domestic life concerning his two youngest.

Samuel is still a pupil of his mamma's, is improving in his learning a good deal, and is a very piously disposed and gentlemanly little fellow. Lewis, the monkey missionary, is rather in a transition state; having arrived at the dignity of breeches and jacket, his mamma seems rather to have waked up to the fact that he was big enough to stand the switch, and consequently his back right often comes to grief, from his propensity to tell fibs and be impudent. He wears frequently a very grave face, as though somehow this world was turning up a very different one from what he had flattered himself. I think the question whether he can get his own consent to come fully under the yoke of authority is still under debate in his mind; but it is very clear to him that the switch is too bad to stand, whereon his mind undergoes a good deal of perplexity.

I somewhat understand this problem from both sides. Even at 42.

The LORD disciplines those whom He loves.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 8, 2005)

I like it. I lkie it a lot. Methinks think I shall share it with my wifey.


----------

